# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Long time no come...

## alvin235800

After missing for few months. Come to share some of my new shrimp here.ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21375850032.369923.jpg
Bds - hkt + Bkk
ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21375850073.932933.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21375850093.327340.jpg
Bkk mama.
Have some 2 weeks old Bkk, hard to take photo.

----------


## haywas_35

I can break my neck tilting my head to look at the pictures. Welcome back bro

----------


## alvin235800

Haha! Thx bro!

----------


## alvinchan80

Good to have more avid hobbyist...
Welcome back...  :Smile: 

Happy shrimping...

----------


## alvin235800

I hope this few day can get my new troops! Hahaha! Will get from chan some new troops too. Heihei.

----------


## haywas_35

Keep us updated after you get the new troops

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21375981773.768158.jpg
2 weeks Bkk baby.
ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21375981810.658634.jpg
New troops from Chan!
Nice and healthy!!!
😃😃😃

----------


## haywas_35

I hoped it will breed more for you. Nice shrimp. Bro, where did you get the lowkeys tile?

----------


## rahdom59

did you bought it from bro alvinchan80?

----------


## rahdom59

bro, any full view of your tank picture. i'm a newbie need to learn from the seniors here.

----------


## alvin235800

Yup! Get this new prl fr Alvin chan. He is a nice bro! Will meet him for wr too. Sorry, not so convenient for the tank photo.

----------


## alvin235800

@haywas. bro, I get it from a aq bro. Forgot the name. Alvin chan also selling this.

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378019380.735067.jpg
Like this very much! Is so sweeeeee
ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378019422.634685.jpg
New prl. Like it too!!! Swee swee! Heihei.

----------


## haywas_35

You add in blue light is it? Why the mosura look so blue? Any close up picture of the shrimp

----------


## alvin235800

Please la! Prl also in same tank!

----------


## cheetf

> Please la! Prl also in same tank!


Then you could have just bought some nice CRS. Much much cheaper.

----------


## alvin235800

> Then you could have just bought some nice CRS. Much much cheaper.


Good ideal bro! Then i can selling them in prl price! Wahahaha!

----------


## cheetf

You do realise once you keep your PRL with any others like KK and WR the offspring cannot be considered PRL right?

----------


## alvin235800

They are in different partition. I only mix Bkk with bb. I have one partition for prl, and one more partition for wr. Thx for advice. Heihei.

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378119451.603503.jpg
All my prl at here! Haha

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378119595.415593.jpg
Bkk, bb, and mosura bb is here. Prl is their neighbor.

----------


## cheetf

Oh, okay. Just be on the look out for old "spidy-shrimp". Hahaha.

----------


## HeMan

Very nice prl . White and thick shell

----------


## alvin235800

> Very nice prl . White and thick shell


Thanks Heman.
ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378136563.325981.jpg
This is my wr n wr mosura. Swee swee too. Heihei.

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378137278.576145.jpg

Get this in this morning! Happyyyyy!!! Hahaha

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378179028.776850.jpg
Having their breakfast....
Hoorayyyyy

----------


## haywas_35

rotate the picture upright easier for us to see

----------


## alvin235800

I don't know why like that. I never do any setting. Can teach me? I also confuse on it.

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21378488565.412121.jpg
My prl mama having supper.

----------


## Navanod

Was the picture upright when its on your computer? You might have to rotate before uploading it

----------


## alvin235800

> Was the picture upright when its on your computer? You might have to rotate before uploading it



Hahahaha! Nonono. I direct use my iPhone to take n post the photo. Don't know what happen on it.....

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378560277.704406.jpg
Using my iPad mini to test the photo.
Hope it will be ok.

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378887871.334728.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1378887886.770340.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1378887899.333040.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1378887920.056873.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1378887931.870242.jpg
Try to capture better photo for them. But the camera not so good.

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1379859980.547574.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1379860000.511170.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1379860021.838805.jpg
Found 3 beautiful mama today!

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1389783480.249562.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1389783506.805056.jpg
My happy shrimps family!!!!
Vin_fish PRL, Bkk, and BB!!!
Happy shrimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

very nice PRL!

----------


## alvin235800

> very nice PRL!


Thanks bro. Is from Brother Alvin Chan. Very nice n healthy. Will have a full tank for them after cny. Happy shrimps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Xmant

Wish you all the best in your shrimp keeping.

----------


## alvin235800

> Wish you all the best in your shrimp keeping.


Hi brother xmant, how about your golden eyes blue tiger? Any new photos to share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390137195.822433.jpg
My mosura Bkk factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alvin235800

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1394503535.399213.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1394503549.644114.jpg
My mugen-ebi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## popimac

Nice solid colors!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

